# Rotator Lightbar Suggestions



## Joe Snow (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't want to permanently mount anything to the roof of my truck, so I'm looking at rotators only becuase they'll save considerable $$ over strobe lightbar. Mini & mag mount.
Also, who has experience with these not blowing off their truck? Are the mags that good to keep 'em in place?

Suggestions?

Thanks in advance....
:waving:


----------



## pwrstroke6john (Nov 30, 2007)

I have been using a federal signal mini rotator, it grabs attention good. I have never had it mover over the winter, and I think it was right around 100 bucks.


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

Ecco 60 series Evolution, I have 2 of them. I got them locally for $120 each. The magnets are strong enough to hold at 90 mph on I 80. 

Heres what it looks like.
http://www.inlad.com/eccoevolutionrotatingminibarmodel6221001.aspx?DepartmentId=521


----------



## bharry20 (Mar 8, 2007)

all but one of my light bars are permenent mount. the one magnet mount is only that way because i can't get into a freind's garage with it on. it is the Federal Signal Aerodynic and they are quite tall. it holds to the truck pretty well because it is held down by 4 CB antenna magnets. those were the only thing I counld find to hold it and it has only been tested up to 75 MPH, after that it is anybody's guess as I don't want to push that truck all that hard. the rest are on trucks that do much over the limit as I use them to respond to the fire department and I don't want chance them coming off! it would be ideal if you could get a back rack and then permently mount the light to that then you don't have holes in the truck and you don't have to worry about it coming off.


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

Bully/Baja makes a neat rack that mounts where your cab mounted brake light is. Check it out here.


----------



## Joe Snow (Oct 6, 2008)

streetsurfin';648174 said:


> Bully/Baja makes a neat rack that mounts where your cab mounted brake light is. Check it out here.


That is a pretty neat mount. Never seen anything like it. Kind of pricey, but for the problem it solves for me, may be worth it. I have seen backracks on ebay new for right around $200 too. Hmmmmm


----------



## Bernie Lomax (Mar 15, 2007)

I have a Code 3 mini light bar that I bought on eBay a couple years ago. Hasn't failed me yet and comes with 4 magnets. I removed them, re drilled, and use just two to hold it to my Back Rack.


----------



## Bernie Lomax (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm not endorsing this seller, but this is the one I have.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/CODE...itemZ390009423909QQptZOtherQ5fVehicleQ5fParts


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

these come with the high speed motors. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Code-3-Inc-lightbar-AMBER-Police-Beacon-HI-SPEED_W0QQitemZ260320354657QQihZ016QQcategoryZ396QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Here's my Semi Local retailer. They'll beat Galls price. www.campsafetyinc.com They do new and used. www.galls.com is a great place to look also.


----------



## wahlturfcare (Oct 24, 2005)

joe snow, i have the code 3 with the fast rotators and you can see it up to 1 mile. I can get a short video clip of day and nite if you want.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I have two fo the PSE code 3 lights as well. Bought them this year on e-bay. I think I paid 205 with shipping for both of them. They have held on the trucks with no problems on the road yet. I just haven't gotten any snow to plow to see how they hold up that way. Yes they are pretty bright as well.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I use the code 3 dual rotators. It has four magnets and stays put. I am going to mount it on my back rack next week and just hook it up to the AUX button on my dash and cut the cig attachement off and hard wire. The AUX button wire runs to the third brakelight so I should be pretty simple. The Aux 12 volt gets pretty hot and I melted one and had to go to the dealer to get another aux 12 volt.8 dollar fix. But the lightbar and my corner strobes you can see the truck good. Just the rotators you give plenty of warning...I( got mine for about 100 last year..


----------



## Joe Snow (Oct 6, 2008)

wahlturfcare;651587 said:


> joe snow, i have the code 3 with the fast rotators and you can see it up to 1 mile. I can get a short video clip of day and nite if you want.


Well of course, EVERYONE likes videos!xysport

Where in Iowa are you located?

:waving:


----------



## wahlturfcare (Oct 24, 2005)

joe, im from the dsm area. I will try to get some pics tonight of the truck. Once the spreader goes on the truck, 6 more strobe lights get hooked up so i need to get a pic of it too.


----------



## beaver2 (Aug 16, 2004)

I've had good luck with 9200 series Star light bars.


----------



## Ford445 (May 26, 2006)

A lot of people around here use Federal "highliters" I think thats the model. They are very bright, some have a fast rotator and some slow. Either way they seem to be very bright, just not overly aerodynamic. I think they are about $100. 

As im a Whelen man, this federal bar is pretty awesome and budget oriented.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Galls has a generic Whelen II just put their name on it for $70 + shipping. Double rotator and 4 magnets. They have it in their clearance area. Looks to me like they're clear lense with colored filters.


----------



## Joe Snow (Oct 6, 2008)

I ordered a Code 3 420 with fast rotators and suction/magnets. It was highly recommended by all you boneheads so what the hey?

:waving:


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

Joe Snow;660605 said:


> I ordered a Code 3 420 with fast rotators and suction/magnets. It was highly recommended by all you boneheads so what the hey?
> 
> :waving:


Thats a nice one


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

Code3 model 420, FTMFW


----------

